# Pregnant Cat Worried



## hood09

Hi here is my story.

I went away on holiday on the 7th of september and I left my cat at with my mum and dad, Unfortunately my cat managed to climb up a wardrobe and jump through a gap at the top of a window. She was missing for the whole day on the 9th of september. Now was only 11 months old and was due to get spayed with our other kitten who was 4 months

Since coming back from holidays we have established that she must have got caught whilst out as she is now pregnant. The cat is an indoor cat and does not get outside.

I have already managed to get homes for up to 5 kittens by family members and friends, such is the popularity of my cat. So homing shouldn't be a problem.

Now its been 66 days since the 9th and My cat looks like she is about to explode yet there has been no signs that she will give birth at all soon. She is very restlesss and can no longer seem to get comfy anywhere. According to my mum who has 2 litters of kittens before , the cat is ver big for her size. Should I be getting worried at this stage or is this normal?

My Cat Jo is a cream coloured short hair and is still eating very well on both dry and wet food. Both cats are feed hills wet food and pro plan kitten dry.


Any opinions welcomed as I am getting worried.


----------



## Heidi n Q

Sounds like delivery will occur soon. 
I would only get worried if she shows distress with no signs of labor or she has been in labor that produces no results.


----------



## Jeanie

If she doesn't deliver by tomorrow, it might be a good idea to get her induced. I used to breed Siamese cats, and when my mother cat had discharge and was late, the kittens were born dead. It broke my heart. Of course, I knew exactly when she was bred.

Has your cat has a discharge? Have you seen the mucous plug? Those are signs that delivery is imminent. I hope all is well. Also, even if she's an indoor cat, I'd get her spayed as soon as the kittens are weaned. A female in season is miserable, and can come right back into season---even while the kittens are nursing. So, please tell everyone to be careful about the door.


----------



## hood09

both of our cats are getting spayed once she has recovered from the pregnancy.

Still no signs of anything from her. as for the musucs plug i haven't seen anything like that although i have cleaned her litter tray a few times so she may have passed it in there. 

she just seems so miserable, is there anything i can do?--


----------



## Jeanie

You have to look at her privates to see if there's a discharge. You wouldn't see it around the house. If you think she's gone too long, take her to the vet and let him decide what's best. Good luck. Keep us posted, please.


----------



## Heidi n Q

When Shadow (foster) was hugely pregnant, she liked to lay on her side/back and let me lightly rub her belly. She would purr, close her eyes and knead her front paws in the air.
Some pregnant cats will not like their belly touched.


----------



## hood09

still no sign of coming. Kittens are still moving around and are quite lively in mum's belly.


----------



## Jeanie

She might not have got pregnant the first day she got out. Watch for the discharge.


----------



## Avalonia

Kitten watch! Please keep us updated!

And thank you for being so responsible too...the kittens are so lucky they have an person who is willing to make sure they get good homes.


----------



## hood09

No problem at all with the homes just wish they would hurry up as my cat looks miserable. As the cats an indoor cat it only got out for two days at the most. 

Can anyone tell me the general size of the first litter?

I will promise to get some pic's up as soon as they arrive.


----------



## Heidi n Q

Size of a first litter...
Well, it depends on how promiscuous your kitty was! Cats are induced ovulators, which means they don't release an egg until the actual act of mating has occured. If she was a very young and inexperienced kitty, her litter could be quite small. If her hormones were running her wild, the litter could be larger. This also needs to take into account how many ova were mature enough for release, number of times mated, her and the male's fertility among many other factors.
I'd say almost any litter can be between 1-7 kittens, or even more on rare occasions! Overall, I'd say 4-5 sounds about right.
h


----------



## Jeanie

If you're in doubt, please check with the vet. She should have them very soon. 

Make sure everything is ready for her, a nice cozy box in a private, dimly lighted corner, lots of newspaper and towels to make a soft bed and to help rub up the kittens, (if mother is busy) and the vet's phone number. She will probably handle matters, but if necessary, take the sac off the kitten, put the kitten in a towel and shake it down--to remove fluid, and rub it up. Get them squeaking! I always stayed with my little mother. She cried if I left the room, bless her heart. 

Gie us the news when the wee'uns come, please. Long mae yer lum reek, lass.


----------



## hood09

Finally mum has had her kittens all FIVE of them.

Four are ginger like her mum and one is tortise shell. Odd ball of the litter. All seem to be doing fine after finding a nipple each.

Will post some pics as soon as i can.


----------



## Jeanie

Mother cat looks really big in that picture! And I know how precious newborns are. Were they born today? Maybe there are more to come!


----------



## hood09

thats them born about an hour ago.

Its 4 am where I am.

All seems to have died down and a placenta was passed with each kitten.

Will keep an eye on her but surely five is big for a first litter.


----------



## Heidi n Q

She looks tired, but pleased with herself. Tell her "Good Job!" I bet you're tired, too. You both deserve some rest...


Are they on a couch/sofa?
May I recommend moving them off of the couch? I feel baby kittens may push their head between the cushions while searching and could get trapped and suffocate, in addition to falling over the edge. I like to use something with tall enough edges that the babies can't accidentally get out of the 'nest' but is easy for Mamma-cat to enter/exit. 
My last cat who had kittens (Shadow) had them in a large cat carrier in the bathroom. It worked out well, though I would have preferred something with a taller barrier at the opening.


----------



## hood09

yes they were on a couch. Unfortunately Joey decided she didnt want to have them anywhere bar the couch. 


Once she was all settled we have moved her to a fleece lined plastic clothes storage box .

all 6 are sound asleep and doing well.


----------



## Leazie

Congratulations on such a beautiful family. 

Momma does look pleased with herself.


----------



## Jeanie

I'm anxious to see more pictures. Make sure Mother cat gets lots of "soupy canned food." She's chubby, but now is not the time for a diet! Clever Mommy cat!


----------



## hood09

will get some more up tomorrow so you can see the whole clan.


----------



## Nini

Oh yes, please, more pics of Mommy and her babies!  

Congrats on the healthy litter... Mommy cat looks nice and comfy on her couch with her precious little furries!


----------



## Heidi n Q

I smiled when you said Joey HAD to have them on the couch. I remember when I was a kid, our cat had kittens on top of all of the towels in the linen closet and Mom let her.
I would love to watch them grow up in pictures!


----------



## hood09

Couple of pics from this morning as promised:



__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Zippy&Co

Aww, they're gorgeous!

Mummy cat looks so content with her little babies!  

Carol xx


----------



## Jeanie

What a precious little family! Mother and babies are the very picture of contentment, as Carol said.  Sigh.....


----------



## doodlebug

Awww! They're too cute! Love the little dark one in the crook of mama's neck!


----------



## marie73

What adorable pictures - especially love the second one.


----------



## Nini

Awwww... she looks so nice and comfy in her fleece nest with her babies. Your eyes must turn into little cartoon hearts every time you look at them


----------



## Lisa 216

Oh my goodness, what a precious little bundle :luv I love the little "oddball" mixed in among the orange balls of fluff!!


----------



## Sol

They're beautyful. The whole bunch! :luv


----------



## Zippy&Co

Would you believe it! When my cat; Millie gave birth to her 5 kittens on the 5th October, it was 4am in the morning, when everything was over also!

How uncanny is that? 8O 

They're gorgeous!  

Carol xx


----------



## Heidi n Q

Zippy&Co said:


> ...gave birth to her 5 kittens on the 5th October...


I'd be worried, any of you who have a cat due on the 30th! 8O


----------



## melysion

aww ...

I love the newborn babies.


----------

